# What just happened? 6wks post op



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Ok, this may sound weird, but I'm kind of freaking out. I just finished showering after a hot day of fishing, and I was drying off my neck and tipped my head back. When I did this, I felt a "ripping" feeling along my scar and it burned like crazy. I swear I thought I had ripped open my incision, which has looked awesome and is finally starting to look in the mirror, fully expecting to be bleeding, but none, thank God. However, the right side of my incision is sore now and burns. What the heck? I know my surgeon told me that he had to remove alot of adhesions on that side from my previous partial thyroidectomy (14 years ago).

Anyone else have anything similar happen? I'm gonna keep an eye on it to watch for bruising and such.

Sonya


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Um; you may wish to call the surgeon today because you cannot see what might or might not have happened inside.

Hugs and be careful!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Certainly call your doctor, but it may be scar tissue, adhesions, or neuromas.

I was told after surgery that neck surgery often results in strange feelings for some time afterward.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree that it is likely adhesion's releasing. I had a massage shortly after my surgery and it was an unreal feeling when she massages the incision to release the adhesion's. You might want to consider that in the near future.



> However, the right side of my incision is sore now and burns.


Certainly call your doctors office and mention this - it could be nothing and resolve with an ice pack to reduce inflammation.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

So after my thyroid biopsy. i kept my head in one position and just ice ice ice... I had a family member help me.

I figure this is what I'd for a TT.


----------

